# An I wrong to be annoyed?



## Desi's_lost

Oh isn't going to CT to see LO with me because its his sisters birthday party Sat. 
He's not even known her a full year cos she was in Vietnam her whole life. I said its her party, not the actual bday. He could take her out next weekend and do something instead. 
He didn't go last time either for what reason I don't even remember.. 

He also said something about needing to fix the headlight. Yeah do have to do that. So I said lets drive down. But it's apparent he doesn't want to. 

I'm just hurt. So I need an outside opinion.


----------



## Kiki1993

What is CT? 
And i suppose maybe he just wants to make up for lost time with his sister? :shrug: I'm not too sure about the whole situation though x


----------



## beanzz

What's CT? Is it a scan to see unborn LO or something? If so I'd be mega pissed but I've probably got it wrong..


----------



## xforuiholdonx

^^^ This was back in October when she had to move states, and was away from Syri. CT is conneticut


----------

